# Introducing my new Tiel!



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Here she is 
The lady l got her from thinks that she is a she. l do not have a name for her but l was thinking of naming her either Tootsie or Tutti fruity. 

l only got a few pics,


















this is a pic from the breeder of her


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's an amazing looking Pied!    

I love the name Tootsie, it's cute.  Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Solace. said:


> She's an amazing looking Pied!
> 
> I love the name Tootsie, it's cute.  Congrats on your new baby!


Im with Solace, Tootsie would make a great name for her/him.
Very pretty tiel.
:clap: Congrats. After all the trouble and problems you had, it just make her/him even more special.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aww, she's so cute!! I love the pied patches on her face.


----------



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

phew , bet your so made up right now , and she does look like a beautiful looking bird too well worth the wait ! butthink both me and caz would have gone stir crazy waiting 5 years though !!
well done you !!


----------



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

Awwww shes so cute 
congratulations from us both


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats! :thumbu: I agree with everyone, sounds like and cute name and she is very beautiful.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwww very sweet


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations  she is too cute


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks guys 

The breeder was telling me that she was originally thinking of keeping her because of her beautiful colour markings but then she decided to sell her.
Well it is official, my sister and her 5 year old daughter has named my tiel, her name is JubeJube


----------



## Miss Parakeet (Jul 6, 2009)

she is really beautiful


----------

